
Microsoft has developed a fork of Unreal Engine 4 with UWP support - corysama
https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?118375-Unreal-Engine-4-is-available-for-Win10-UWP-app-dev-now
======
corysama
For context: Tim Sweeny, the founder of Epic Games and head of UE4, is a vocal
critic of UWP.

